# List of Water Fill-up places in France - anyone got one?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

A couple of years ago, whilst buzzing round France wild camping, we started marking "Waypoints" on our GPS, of places to fill up with fresh water, you know, roadside taps, cattle troughs with running water, Aires, gas stations, public WC's, religeous fonts (Only joking?) Even found a tap in a graveyard!

We cary a bag of all kinds of tap / hose adapters and a 20m hose for this puropse.

Has anyone else done this for the west of France or know of any site with this kind of info?

thanks


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Water in France*

You will always find a tap within the cemetery, usually near the boundry wall ...I am not joking.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone got a list of cemetaries then. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Every village in the country has a cemetery..and they are usually very neat and tidy. Why would you wish to overload your Sat Nav device?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was joking

Dave p :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Is all public tap water in France potable (ie drinkable)?

Dick


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Many French villages have fountains, centrally placed or by the station to assist travellers in the past.
All of these are potable unless a sign says otherwise, its quite an important thing for many villages to provide this.

Considering how many motorhomers of all countries use the clean water tap for sluicing their cassettes the fountains may be a safer choice than many aires!


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Has anyone got a list of cemetaries then. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Am I right in thinking that cemetaries are always the dead centre of the town? :lol: :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a friend living in a village about 40 miles from Limoges and he is in 'charge' of the local cemetery.

I mentioned this thread to him, he laughed, and said 'yes' they do have fresh water by the cemetery wall.

Then added 'If you wanted water you'd need a heck of a long hosepipe because the cemetery is down a narrow winding lane that isn't wide enough for a Motorhome and the even the hearse has to back up after the burial'


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Double-Entendre said:


> A couple of years ago, whilst buzzing round France wild camping, we started marking "Waypoints" on our GPS, of places to fill up with fresh water, you know, roadside taps, cattle troughs with running water, Aires, gas stations, public WC's, religeous fonts (Only joking?) Even found a tap in a graveyard!
> 
> We cary a bag of all kinds of tap / hose adapters and a 20m hose for this puropse.
> 
> ...


If the tap doesn't indicate potable I wouldn't use the water.

Wups


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats where a filter comes in handy


----------

